# Late getting out of his egg



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

He was 4 days later than his brother, so his brother is a lot bigger and was getting all the food from Mom while this little fellow was starving. She had covered him up for dead, so I got him and he's on a heating pad, and we are nursing down small swallows of NutriStart. It's his 3rd day and he's still hanging in there, and he might just make it - he's a tough little guy. Wish him luck he's going to need it.

NAB & G56


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a tiny little guy. Best of luck with him.
He is so cute, poor baby.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Nab, what a sweetie. I sure hope he makes it. And I'll definitely remember him in my prayers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little doll, hope he does make it after such a rough start. 

I had one like that that started out so much smaller then her brother, I called her PeeWee.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> What a little doll, hope he does make it after such a rough start.
> 
> I had one like that that started out so much smaller then her brother, I called her PeeWee.


This one could be PW, so we don't get them confused!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Such a sweetie. I sure hope he makes it. Best of luck, little baby. {gentle hug and pat}


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww... I'd agree Nab - s/he does seem pretty tough! I hope s/he's got LOTS of fight in him/her. So tiny and precious. Sending all good vibes his/her way


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a doll baby. I hope and pray I NEVER have to feed a little one like that. How scary. After about 6 days, I'm good...........just so tiny. Good luck.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OH MY! What a tiny little one, Nab! And so very precious! Best of luck to you and "Teensy"!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Nab, how is little G56 doing?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> This one could be PW, so we don't get them confused!


Maybe G56PW???

Nab, such a tiny one! 

I join my fellow members in hoping this one will make it!!

Sending LOVE and WARM SURVIVOR THOUGHTS!!

_Please_ keep us updated...

Wishing all the best!

Love and Hugs

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

oh what an itty bitty birdie. I hope it makes it, how adorable it is!!! 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow are they that small when they are born? I have never seen a new born baby pigeon, he/she is absolutely drop dead adorable. Best of luck and will say a very special prayer for him tonight. 

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure hope this mighty mite continues to thrive in your excellent care!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's up and running*

Just a little update - we're starting to get feathers, it was a tough fight and we grew real slow but it looks like he is going to make it now, and it looks like he will have a white tail.

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I want to kiss him.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti said:


> I want to kiss him.
> 
> Reti



LOL, me too, Reti. He's looking mighty fine now, no longer tiny and fragile. Nab, congrats on doing such a great job of pulling this baby through. He will probably always be extra special to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looking GOOD!  He is definitely extra special and will be YOUR baby always. 

Thank you SO much for taking the time to update us.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Maybe G56PW???


Shoot, that sounds like a license plate, serial or inmate number! 

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL, me too, Reti. He's looking mighty fine now, no longer tiny and fragile. Nab, congrats on doing such a great job of pulling this baby through. He will probably always be extra special to you.


So I'm not the only one that kisses those cute pigeon heads.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This is AWESOME Nab! I'm so happy for you both  Add my kisses too!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> So I'm not the only one that kisses those cute pigeon heads.



Guess not. I kiss some of my guys every day 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEHAWW! GREAT NEWS, NAB!!

The update is MOST welcomed!! 

Ever consider the nickname, "Rocky?"   

Continuing Love, Hugs, Scritches and HEALTH!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lookin good! What a great job you've done with that little one, Nab!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Shoot, that sounds like a license plate, serial or inmate number!
> 
> Pidgey


Well, Nab does the letter/numbers and Charis came up with PW...what's a namer to do??

Besides, I hadn't seen the above comment before I mentioned the name "Rocky." How's that, Pidgey?!  

Bet Nab STILL keeps his letter/number as his name! Wanna bet??  

_Shi & Squeaks_

Keep up the GREAT WORK, Nab! Hugs and Scritches!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nab,

He looks so contented. What a little beauty that baby is and what a wonderful job you have done with him. A white tail eh? Will check back by in a while to see how his colors develop.

Margaret


----------



## pigeongirl21 (Mar 6, 2008)

any new picture updates of this little one?


----------

